# 27 yrs and want to keep counting..



## Derrick V. Davis

I've been with the same woman for 27 years and I hope & pray for 27 more if I should live that long. Our marriage like any others has had it fair share of problems but we communicated and talked to work out our differences - that is the key to a successful marriage and I'll believe that til the day I leave this earth. I now am having problems with my sister in-law butting in and causing problems within our marriage all behind a myspace page which we both have had for over 4 years now. I had spine surgery in Dec 07 and while recovering I spent alot of time there chatting and making new friends from all over the world and when she found out she went to looking and started throwing her 2 cents in about how many & the kind of women I've made friends with and now she calls my wife about every one who has been added, now my wife has free access to my page as I hers but she hardly ever on hers because she works so much to help out where I can til I'm able to return to work and to cut this story short - like I said in the beginning of this story COMMUNICATION - is the key to a successful relatioship so we're about to start talking. If anybody else would like to add to or has anything else they'd like to say on how they kept theirs going I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## HisSummerRose

Best of luck coming your way Derrick ... There is no real KEY to turn on and then turn it off in a marriage. I have been with my husband for 30 years as of April this year and we have seen our share of bumps in the road as I am sure you have too.

Key here is to ... treat her like a lady
Have special date nights ... when you both can get away ... if that is impossible then find a sitter for the kids and do something at home ... fancy movie, dinner just make it a date night for the two of you ... even if that means ...

Locking the bedroom door & sharing a bowl of popcorn with a movie ...

Just do something !!


----------



## MarkTwain

Derrick V. Davis-

congratulations 

I hope you don't dignify your sister in law's interference with your worry.

As for the myspace thing - you can always take down the page, and just tell everybody "sorry, I decided to get a life". The internet is only as real as we make it.


----------

